# meat in omaha



## williamtell (May 16, 2010)

i will be in omaha in a day or so and need some one to show me were shit is at if you can help let me know and some one to jump to WA hit me up k thank you 
:sos:


----------



## MrD (May 16, 2010)

DANG! I thought you meant MEAT not MEET. 
I got all excited =p


----------



## menu (May 16, 2010)

hahaha. I totally thought the same thing. but I would have put this in a different area. like the meet up thread


----------

